# the bionic knee story.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*The bionic knee story*
Iâve had knees that got sore for some time, First started noticing them way back 1979 snowmobiling for a week on vacation. By the end of the week I would be rubbing them down for several weeks with Ben Gay and taking over the counter pain meds like Mortin.
Then about 5 years ago they got to clicking & popping when I got up from sitting. Finally it became pain full to walk down a set of stairs or a hill in the woods and field. I would have to tell Kare to slow down we were not racing I didnât think across the parking lot. It was finally decided to talk about doing some thing about them when I would wake in the night and need pain meds early 2016.
You have to work things out these days so insurance will pay along with Medicare and you do not pay huge deductibles twice. Got that time frame worked out so only had to find a surgeon to do the job. You want one that has done a lot of them, My search started with my family doctor. She recommended the one that had did her hip surgery when she fall while cross country skiing and broke her hip. An appointment was made and after talking a bit I told him he could do them but not at them same time. X-rays were taken as expected the left was thw worst with lots of bone spurs growing. April 12th was the day set and I arrived at the hospital at 5:00 am to ready for the operation. Once the operation was over I was taken to my room and spent the remainder of that day and the next there. PT started the second day with a walk down the hall twice that day. The next day my go home day I had morning PT and was taught how to do steps like found on out porch with a walker. Got home and settled in had to find a place on the couch for me to sit I could get out of first challenge with out worn out couch. Next day nurse came to home and saw how I was doing said she would be back in 7 days to remove half the staples and bandage. Second day home the PT lady came and worked me 3 days a week for a month. After a month I was sent to a PT place in town where they had different things for me to do. 
By July I was healed pretty well, to the point I started cutting my winter fire wood so I would have enough for winter. I planned on getting the right knee done early in sept. That was not something that could not happen. Best could be done was August 23d 2016.
Some pictures of the first one.
Amazing bandage keep incision clean and dry.


bruising

Half the staples removed, two weeks after operation.

The ice machine.


http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/kk194/oldmasseyguy/broken%20knee/Stormy%20at%2014%20wks.%20old_May%2001%202016_3940_zpsusqhpcyp.jpg[IMG][/URL]

:D Al


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

My dad (82) had both done last year and loves them, amazing how they start therapy the same day even when replacing both


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

They had me start therapy 5 weeks before I even had one done. was done twice a day to make the leg muscles stronger along with the butt muscles.


 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work Colonel Austin. Keep at it.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I know dairy farmers who have had their knees done, both. From the deep knee bends during milking. Now, everyone has raised stanchions. I've been having trouble with my knees, but use alternative therapies.

Anyway, everyone I know who has 'bionic' knees are happy with the result. Take care.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Know this is OT. Six Million Dollar Man was popular show when DS was about 5 yo. He come in house one day, asked me to take him to DR. so he could be made Bionic. Funny things we remember.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad you're having a good outcome. On the way to knee replacements myself, but putting them off as long a possible. I'm just too young to do them right now. I did the cortisone injections, didn't last the 3 months. Going in next week for the Euflexa injections.

Hope your recovery continues to be uneventful!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I had my right knee done a year ago last spring. Came out great, but I fell hard on the knee in December and I do have some pain in it now, but nothing too bad, just there when it wasn't before. My other knee needs to be done soon.

Good on the ice machine. I advise everyone to be sure to have enough ice on hand when you get home. I'm actually considering getting a very small chest freezer that will be in the house (my big freezers are out in the garage) to make and store ice before I get my second one done. Ice makes everything better.

Also, if your surgeon allows you to have a Continuous Passive Motion machine (CPM) GET IT! Can't tell you how much easier it makes rehabilitation. You lay down, strap your leg into it, and it flexes your leg gradually, and you adjust it more and more as time goes by. It really gets your flexion back fast.

Pre-surgery physical therapy is great, too. Gets your legs built up, AND you know the exercises well that you do after the surgery, and that makes it much easier, too. It's already a habit to do them.

Glad you are all set to go with new knees, now, all of you who are looking forward to it, don't put it off very long, because you'll wish you hadn't. Being pain free and being able to move easily again is really something.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

That cooler of ice last a amazing long time. Put it on Sunday night at 8:00 PM took it off at 11:00 PM Woke up at 1:00 AM still a lot of ice and put it back on till 3:30 AM. When I checked it Monday mid morning about 11:00 AM still half full of ice so I put it on again till 2:30 PM. 

Is nice it is adjustable how much cold is allowed to flow. I could not keep it on so long is it was set for full cold. Set at a lower flow I can have it on a long time spreading the cold slowly and consistent.

If you have insurance and/or can afford it don't put up with hurting catching knee movement. Longer let go the worse the recovery is and PT.

I fell with my first one too. I ripped the incision open and need stiches.

 Al


----------



## idontno (Sep 19, 2002)

Your never to young to get them replaced.I was 59 .I waited till I couldn't walk anymore.Got Both done at the same time.Out of recovery they stood me up and it didn't hurt....I loved it..next day i walked the hall....Did the steps the second day..Got released on the forth day and on the fifth day I got on my tractor and fed round bales to my cows...and fixed fence..At 2 weeks i walked into the Doc"s to get my staples out and they were shocked.They asked where my walker was? Ha Ha...84 staples later I went to Wichita and walked the whole Zoo.I guess I was a lil hard headed but thats what you have to be if you sit on ur butt and not move..sure it's going to give you problem and a longer recovery.With doing them both I saved one time Doc bill .one time pain, one time therapy and recovery.....well worth it I thought...


----------

